# No "Low Battery" warning - MacBook Pro shuts down



## caribooyj (Feb 15, 2007)

My MacBook Pro 17" shuts down with the battery indicator in the menu bar showing 46% - 48% (This number seems to be fairly consistent, tried it 5 times). I can only get it to restart by plugging the AC power adapter in. It does not go into sleep mode, but shuts down completely and abrupt without warning. I have checked the SMC firmware and it is up-to-date.
I've tried re-calibrating the battery, but fail as I don't get the low-level warning described in the Apple support manual. 

System Power Settings in System Profiler shows: "First Low Level Warning: No" 
What does that mean. Is that an indication for the warning not coming on? I've checked all the settings in System Preferences>Energy Saver, but are not able to find anything related to the warning.
I'm aware of the 15" MacBook Pro battery exchange program, but can't find any info online regarding to the 17" model.

The 17" model batteries are getting terrible reviews:
http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPLE/WebObjects/canadastore.woa/wa/RSLID?mco=6C04E0D7&nplm=MA458G/A

I'm going into some detail here, as I'm just not able to call Apple Support from my current remote location. Visiting a store is out of question in the next 4 months. Also I can work for a while on the 62% charge available to me and on AC power, it is still annoying. Do you guys think ordering a new battery will solve the problem or does it sound more like a software issue?

Are there 3rd party battery warning applications available?
---I found one, SlimBatteryMonitor. It lets me set the low battery warning level to whatever percentage I like. It will be interesting to see if it varies from the default monitor. See desktop pic attached.--- 

I'm using iStatPro widget and the battery charge meter shows the same number as my menu bar meter. Does that mean the number is correct or is iStatPro simply getting the value of the menu bar?

Any suggestions would be great... thanks in advance!

(Sorry if this is more of a hardware related item, I'm just not sure where to post this.)


----------



## pearl3010 (Feb 23, 2007)

It seems to me that MBP battery life is over after a six months.
Today, battery health on my MBP 17" droped down first to 93%,then 90%, then, it happened same thing as to you while still having circa 30 minutes of life, no warning (First low level warning off - same), then after restart with power adapter, battery health is 66%!! WTF???!! 

I'm waiting first thing monday morning to call and ask for a new one (I've bought MBP 7 months ago).
I see that other people is having the same $h&T, and I'm fearing the worst.

Take a look at this: http://jeffreysambells.com/posts/20...ook-pro-battery-expansion-literally/#more-108


----------



## lelebebbel (Feb 25, 2007)

i just registered because my Macbook (2 gHz CoreDuo -not Core2Duo!-, black, bought new a few weeks ago, OS10.4.8, stock 512mb ram) suffers from the same problem when running on battery. 

In my case the shutdown occurs at 15-20%, otherwise its the same:
no warning, complete shutdown w/o sleep mode, calibrating not possible for given reason.
The battery only has 15 cycles on it according to system profiler and the shutdown has happened every time I ran it below 20%, including the first time I tried to calibrate the battery after I bought it.

I'm just wondering if anyone who has had this problem has any simple solution to this, like resetting the battery somehow or whatever. 
Otherwise I'm taking it to the store on monday.


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 25, 2007)

Battery problems are 99.9% hardware issues. If you think your battery is not working right, call Apple and/or replace the battery.


----------



## lelebebbel (Feb 25, 2007)

now the battery is at 80% but it doesn't charge... really smells like a battery failure.

It's going to the store tomorrow.


----------



## caribooyj (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's an update on my original post:
Yesterday it finally happened: The battery was all expanded just as described on the Apple site for the 15" MacBook Pro. 

https://support.apple.com/macbookpro15/batteryexchange/index.html

It happened in a matter of hours. Worked for a while on the MacBook, left for an hour or two and when I came  back I noticed the machine not sitting level on the desk. While I was gone, the MacBook was in sleep mode with the lid closed. The battery was at 98% charge level when I put it into sleep mode.

I've called Apple Support today and probably spent half of what the cost of a new battery is on the satellite phone call. I was on hold for ever, but must give  Apple credit for helpful and friendly support staff. I suspect I wasn't the first one to call in with that sort of problem as I was offered a replacement battery without much discussion. Contrary to what the website states ("Note: The affected batteries do not pose a safety risk. You may continue to use your current battery until a replacement arrives.")I was warned not to use the old battery and a new one should be on the way by tomorrow. I hope and trust this will now solve my random shutdown problems and will give me my original battery life back.

I have to say, I'm somewhat disappointed that this has happened. One would think such an expensive and well built machine would not have a problem like the one described. On the other hand Apple dealt with the problem in an excellent and very customer friendly way... plus the music while being on hold is the best I've came across on an automated phone system ;-)


----------



## lelebebbel (Mar 2, 2007)

I took my macbook to the store last monday afternoon - they told me it's probably not just the battery and they would have to sent it back to apple to replace both the battery and some circuit boards or whatever. 
It came back from service today and it seems to be working fine. 

I'm very happy it only took them 4 days to send it in, fix it and send it back since this is my only computer.


----------



## caribooyj (Mar 2, 2007)

lelebebbel said:


> I'm very happy it only took them 4 days to send it in, fix it and send it back since this is my only computer.



That's great! I received my new battery after just three days, charged and calibrated it last night and everything seems to be running fine. No power issues, no shutdown issues. 
Great service!


----------



## lyss (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm just now having this problem after having my 15" macbook pro for 3 years, 
and I'm just wondering if it's too late to call and get a replacement battery?  Are they still doing that?  Or can you only get it under a warranty - because after 3 years I doubt I still have mine.


----------



## djackmac (Oct 12, 2009)

lyss said:


> I'm just now having this problem after having my 15" macbook pro for 3 years,
> and I'm just wondering if it's too late to call and get a replacement battery?  Are they still doing that?  Or can you only get it under a warranty - because after 3 years I doubt I still have mine.



Batteries are usually only covered for a year so that boat has long since sailed.


----------



## lyss (Oct 12, 2009)

Should I pay the extra money and get an actual apple battery? Because there's off-brands but i don't know if the quality will be as good


----------

